# maurivin b yeast



## Ron22 (Sep 19, 2012)

I am thinking of trying some maurivin b yeast on some Frontinac grapes to help with the acids. I used 71B last year it turned out good but still high in acid.
The question I have is this part of the info 


> *ETHANOL YIELD*
> Maurivin B has the capacity to convert up to 18%
> (w/v) of the starting sugar into metabolites other than
> ethanol. As a result the ethanol concentration in the​
> final wine is lower when fermenting with this strain


http://www.browamator.pl/zdjecia/5/6/8/12337_Maurivin_B_karta_produktu.pdf?sess_id=19595794430
What does this mean? If I start with a SG of 1.100 will I still get 13% or will it be lower?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 19, 2012)

71B metabolizes malic acid - frontenac grapes are high in Tartaric acid unless harvested extremely early - then it would be malic acid.

71B or EC-1118 are good choices for this still - just considered cold stabilizing to lower the acid - you can also do this with Potassium BiCarbonate to help lower the acid.


----------



## Ron22 (Sep 19, 2012)

I had planed on cold stabilizing my last batch but my wife had other plans. She really likes it and so does the people she gave it away to. It is to high in acid in my opion. 

What about the answer to my question about the ethanol.


----------



## altavino (Sep 20, 2012)

Maurvin B can convert upto 55% of the malic acid durring primary ferment .
It is head and shoulders a better choice for hybrids and american grapes with high acid levels than 71b.
71b will only convert up to about 8% of the malic to lactic durring primary 

as for the ethnol conversion . most yeasts convert sugar to alcohol in the range of .50- .63

Maurvin B is one that converts brix to alcohol at about .55 . 

So a 25 Brix must would produce 13.75% alcohol

where as a .60 conversion yeast would give 15% at the same brix .


and it is tollerant to 18% alcohol before the alcohol level become toxic .


----------



## Ron22 (Sep 20, 2012)

So any place I can order some Maurivin B?

GW Kent has a $50 min order. Cant find $25 more to spend there.

The Vintner Vault will not let me ship order for some reason pickup only. Someone close by want to pick it up and ship it to me?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 20, 2012)

Ron22 said:


> So any place I can order some Maurivin B?
> GW Kent has a $50 min order. Cant find $25 more to spend there.
> The Vintner Vault will not let me ship order for some reason pickup only. Someone close by want to pick it up and ship it to me?



Try here:

http://thevintnervault.com/index.php?p=view_product&product_id=3898


----------



## Ron22 (Sep 20, 2012)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Try here:
> 
> http://thevintnervault.com/index.php?p=view_product&product_id=3898


 
Jon,
I did it will not accept a shipping option and I am not in CA to pick it up.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 20, 2012)

Ron22 said:


> Jon,
> I did it will not accept a shipping option and I am not in CA to pick it up.



Ooopps - sorry!!! Didn't look at that..


----------



## rodo (Sep 20, 2012)

> I did it will not accept a shipping option and I am not in CA to pick it up.


 
They also have a $50.00 minimum. I just went through the same thing trying to order Maurivin B myself. Once you have $50.00+ in the cart it will ship.


----------



## Ron22 (Sep 20, 2012)

I tried making the order over $50 
The Vintner Vault and still did not see shipping option. I will try again.
Did you ever order any? Want to sel some?


----------



## rodo (Sep 20, 2012)

> Did you ever order any? Want to sel
> some?


 
Yes it arrived Tuesday. Yes I could sell some. PM me.


----------

